# Z24 Performance



## 89RedNissan (Dec 25, 2009)

New to the forum and the Nissan World. I recently owned a 2001 Tahoe and it was totaled after a Tractor Trailer T-Boned me. 

Anyway, I got my dads 1989 Nissan HB. In perfect condition. Clutch slips a little but I am taking care of that this weekend. 

I am looking to put some HP in this little Z24 engine it has. Are there any companies that I can find any performance upgrades for the engine?

Looking for Cams, Pistons, Rods, Heads, Turbos, Super Chargers, ECT...

Thanks (PS, Happy Holidays!!)


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

There is a lot of material on these engines I've found through searching. Truth is these engines aren't capable of "fast", you may be better off with a swap. This Nissan Z engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia or there are sites about switching heads and proting, so on... Seems like there are a lot of barriers in the z24 or the naps motor.


----------

